# Who are the Bird Owners on these forums?



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm just curious if anyone else here has birds and if so what kind do you have?

I'm a owner of a Green Cheek Conure, his name is Monkey and he's just a blast to have around!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am Not a Bird owner. But as everyone knows its on my ""I WANT List!"" Ughj!so many I wants for me haha! I love seeing the bird photos! So if I can't have one I will look at them here!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Monkey is beautiful. I don't own any buy I love African Grey. My grandfather had one for years, he talked up a storm!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i am a bird owner currently i have 21 birds :becky:
they aer button quail the smallest species of quail all my birds i incubated and hatched myself
heres some pics


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am an ex bird owner. I have had a Brown headed Parrot (similar to a sengal) and an African Grey. Both died tragically. I guess I am not meant to have parrots at this time. They are quite demanding but such a joy. Maybe someday, I will have one again. I always used to make my grey birdie bread with veggies, beans and red palm oil. She would go nuts. She loved ripping up books. Could not keep a book anywhere near her! I would string up phone books for her.











I do miss her...I bought her from a lady who was sick...or so she said. This bird was a feather picker but I still loved her so...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I am not currently a bird owner but birds were my first love  

I have owned cockatiels, lovebirds, budgies, racing pigeons, some big bird can't remember the name (it green and related to the parakeets but BIG!!), and a crow.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful birds!

xchairity_casex 

The picture with the little one under the green blanket kills me with overloaded cuteness lol

wolfsnaps88

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, I'm really not looking forwards to that day.. Monkey is my little baby, it's going to be hard. But I have to say lol at the phone book hanging inside the cage, that looks hilarious


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We have two chickens right now. Batgirl and Jerry. Jerry is a New Hampshire rooster and Batgirl is a cross between a Rhode Island Red and an Australorp. We are getting some more laying hens soon. I would like to get some Australorps and maybe Black Copper Marans.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Very pretty birdies! I've got a 19 year old sun conure in my house and a 16 year old umbrella cockatoo currently staying with my dad to keep him company. Had both since they were babies!


----------

